# A Latent Virus or Lyme?



## ebitts (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All-

A few weeks ago I posted about how my thyroid was in pain. It's been on and off since November. A few (wisely) suggested I get a second opinion from another Endocrinologist. (Ultrasound came up clear, and dr. said it was probably just pain from being inflamed due to Hashi)

I got what seemed like the flu a week ago. I went to the Dr. and he prescribed Amoxicillin which I'm still taking. Oddly (and positively) I have had no thyroid pain since taking the antibiotics. I am wondering if its possible that maybe I have had some virus lingering for awhile, or perhaps even lyme? I live in a very lyme/tick area of new jersey. Dr. said Amoxicillin is usually the 2nd choice to treat Lyme. However, my lyme test did come up negative. But apparently people can have it and not even know it, and it doesn't always show up on the tests.

So weird. But I'm pleased. I was really starting to get freaked out. I think it kind of makes sense that the neck/thyroid would experience the pain since it s a part of my anatomy that is vulnerable and compromised due to having Hashimotos and being hypo.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Is the thyroid vunerable to bacterial infections? Thyroiditis is caused by a virus, from what I know: 
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/thyroiditis.html

Antibiotics are not used to treat viruses. They are used to treat bacterial infections. Flu is virus. Lyme or other vector-borne diseases are bacterial.

So, if it was a virus, your improvement is not based on the antibiotics. If you had a bacterial infection, the antibiotics would eradicate that.

Does that make any sense?


----------

